# Where to buy plastic runners for glass doors



## carrieh (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking to build a new viv but can't seem to find the plastic runner that goes at the top and at the bottom of the sliding glass doors. Can anyone advise a place to buy?

Also need to know opinions on using perspex / glass (apart from the obvious wear and tear)

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Volly on here will sort you out and he's local to you.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/volly.html


Perspex is fine to use as well, although with bigger lizards it's prone to scratching easily although and isn't always that expensive. As Volly is a viv builder he might be able to point you in the right direction for glass in your area.


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sure there's quite a few users on here that sell bits like glass runners but not quite sure who! I purchased my last set from ebay (link), all colours and sizes available at decent prices.

With regards to the use of perspex, i've not used it myself but looked into it and dismissed it as it scratches very easily compared to toughened glass.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i get mine from here... Viv Bits items - Get great deals on Lighting heating, Ceramic ES lamp holders kits items on eBay.co.uk Shops!


----------



## carrieh (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks all, i seemed to be going round in circles trying to find them! :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

If you drop Volly a pm he's pretty cheap http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...varium-accessories-vents-handles-runners.html although that thread is quite old so i'm not sure if the price is still the same and you'd be able to collect rather than paying postage.


----------



## carrieh (Jan 8, 2011)

That's fab thank you! just what i needed!:2thumb:


----------

